# Fake or Real? Please tell me.



## spikethebest (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello!! I know there are many snake experts here....so can you tell me if this is real or not...

thank you!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 23, 2008)

*RE: FAKE OR REAL!!! PLEASE TELL ME!*

That is a very real African rock python. 

Danny


----------



## Rees2 (Jun 23, 2008)

I saw (i think) the exact same pictures some where else on the internet and i was like. "WOW" I don't know much about snakes but it looks like it just ate somthing...


----------



## Granolagal (Jun 23, 2008)

lllllike a small person?? jeesh...teeth


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 23, 2008)

The picture makes me very sad because one of the wire strands lower on the body is a hot wire. I feel terrible for the snake to continue being shocked like that.

Yvonne


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jun 23, 2008)

unfortunatley that looks very real. poor thing.


----------



## Isa (Jun 24, 2008)

Poor snake

It must hurt like crazy


----------



## Rainblood (Jun 24, 2008)

Apparently thats an Impala in the Python's tummy. Python died from electric charge

http://archive.dailypicture.net/south_african_rock_python_snake_killed_in_electric_fence.htm


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 24, 2008)

wow thanks for all the info and links. co-workers at my work thought it was fake, but now i know the truth!

thank you all!


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 24, 2008)

pic that runnin after u at full speed! u cant run faster, u cant climb trees and u cant get in the water.....................................dead meat!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 25, 2008)

I had to look it up! Here is the website that I found about it... 

http://www.bushveld.co.za/pictures-python.htm

It's an African rock python, very large and neato!!!

_______________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 25, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2008)

Rainblood said:


> Apparently thats an Impala in the Python's tummy. Python died from electric charge
> 
> http://archive.dailypicture.net/south_african_rock_python_snake_killed_in_electric_fence.htm



That was amazing!! Thanks for the link. It makes me feel better to realize that the snake died from the electricity and didn't have to be alive while being shocked!

Yvonne


----------

